# New 25rss



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

action 
Newbieâ€™s needing some weight towing adviceâ€¦..We are waiting for our new 25rss outback travel trailer. We will pick-up our outback this summer. We have been reading some of the articles on the outbackerâ€™s web site. (Great web site!) We live in Colorado and will be towing this 25rss with a 2001 GMC Yukon W/ a tow package. Some of the articles give us some concern as to if this combo is going to be safe? I am getting a bit nervous. Checking with the GMC dealer and the Travel trailer dealer in Michigan, they seem to think there isnâ€™t a problem. The dealer stated the complete weight on the 25rss is just over 5200lbs. How much weight approximately are we going to add when we add the items needed to go camping? I also wanted to know what people do when using the couch as a bed. The couch has a big gap in the middle. Doesnâ€™t look comfortable to me. We are looking for any advice you may have for settting up out new 25rss to what we may want to do to our Yukon for safty!!! We are going from a pop-up to this beautiful 25rss outback!! Thanks to all who reply.
Coloradoos action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

coloradoos, Welcome to the site! Tell us a little more about your Yukon: engine, gear ratio, 1/2 ton, etc. How many people in your family? Do you mostly dry camp or camp where there are full hook-ups?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome!!






























a general rule of thumb I've heard is add 1000# for gear, water, propane, etc. as 7heaven suggests, more stats on your vehicle would be helpful to better answer your question.

scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Can't really help you with the TV. With the couch we just roll up a couple of towels and stick them in the gap. I'm sure others have a better solution but that works pretty good. Anyway, congrats on your new rig and have a blast.


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

7heaven said:


> coloradoos, Welcome to the site! Tell us a little more about your Yukon: engine, gear ratio, 1/2 ton, etc. How many people in your family? Do you mostly dry camp or camp where there are full hook-ups?
> [snapback]90656[/snapback]​


 action 
We have a 5.3L, V8, 4wd. We have 4 in our family and always have 2 extra bodies. We do have the tow/haul features. We camp in both full hook-ups and dry camp. Will do alot of traveling all over the east this summer. Any help is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

7heaven said:


> coloradoos, Welcome to the site! Tell us a little more about your Yukon: engine, gear ratio, 1/2 ton, etc. How many people in your family? Do you mostly dry camp or camp where there are full hook-ups?
> [snapback]90656[/snapback]​


We have a 5.3L, V8, 4wd. We have 4 in our family and always have 2 extra bodies. We do have the tow/haul features. We camp in both full hook-ups and dry camp. Will do alot of traveling all over the east this summer. Any help is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

coloradoos, I'll say your going to be under powered pulling the Mtn passes out here in beautiful Colorado. Can you do it? Sure... will it be fun, no and slow. Where in Colorado are you and where are you planning on pulling to most often, I know it always changes, but I-70 west of Denver is one heck of a pull even with the mighty Cummins.

Personally I'd be looking at a smaller TT or plan on upgrading your TV pretty soon. I don't mean to discourage your pending delivery but know the numbers don't add up the same at high altitude.

Bill.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

coloradoos,

Can't help you with your towing concerns, but thought I'd chime concerning the gap in your couch/bed. It seems like lately, on every trip we inherit an extra body. The kids have been inviting friends, so we've been using the couch/bed more and more. We purchase one of those long floating noodle thingy's you can use to float around in a pool with at Walmart, but I'm sure they are sold elsewhere also. We slide that in the gap, and everyone's happy.

Hope that helps...

Jose


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> coloradoos, I'll say your going to be under powered pulling the Mtn passes out here in beautiful Colorado. Can you do it? Sure... will it be fun, no and slow. Where in Colorado are you and where are you planning on pulling to most often, I know it always changes, but I-70 west of Denver is one heck of a pull even with the mighty Cummins.
> 
> Personally I'd be looking at a smaller TT or plan on upgrading your TV pretty soon. I don't mean to discourage your pending delivery but know the numbers don't add up the same at high altitude.
> 
> ...


Ditto there Bill
I couldn't have said it any better

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT









As for your truck... I really enjoy the Yukon's and have had several of them. So far I have had no issues towing my TT. Now granted the mountains I have towed through are like foothill compared to the rockies however; give it try and see how you do. If your truck is struggling than go bigger. When I tow I generally take it a bit slower anyways. There is a big saving in fuel if you are towing at 65mph vs 75mph.out

Extra weight 1000-1200lbs

You can save alot of weight by making sure your water tanks are empty while towing. Fill up your fresh water tank close to your destination.

Happy Camping

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!

If you want to keep the yukon for a bit yet, a larger trans cooler to help keep the trans temps down and a transmission temp guage to keep an eye on those temps is a good idea. Ideally you want to keep the transmission fluid under 200 degrees, too much over 200 and it will start to break down. Synthetic tranmission fluid can take the higher temps, but the transmission shouldn't be getting that hot anyway.

We also upgraded the tires on our yukon from the "P" rated stock tires to "LT" tires. The stiffer sidewalls on the LT tires will give you more stability and help keep any sway to a minimum.

Probably won't be the best towing setup but it will get you out there camping until you can upgrade.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

After reading the thread title, I don't think its wise to sleep while your towing


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> After reading the thread title, I don't think its wise to sleep while your towing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain, what are you telling us?
Thanks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Please explain, what are you telling us?


He's just pulling your chain about linking the two topics together on your thread title.









The noodle idea is pretty good. I think several people mentioned it on an earlier thread.

About your TV. I agree wtih what most everyone else said. You'll be OK on flat terrain, but you'll need more power on the hills, especially in the mountains. Just remember, you're not trying to win any races. Slow down and take it easy.

Have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Please explain, what are you telling us?
> 
> 
> He's just pulling your chain about linking the two topics together on your thread title.
> ...











Thanks for explaining. We are not out to win any races, just want to be safe and we do not want to ruin our yokon. Thanks for your help. 
coloradoos


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We too have a 25RSS that was new last year. We tow with a Tahoe very similar to your Yukon. My concerns were the same as yours. After our first trip to Muller State Park. I was greatly suprised by the ability of the 5.3 with the low rear axle. Granted the trip out of Colorado Springs is not the worst pull in Colorado by far but we were able to pull all grades at speed limit with no problem. Later we pulled Monarch Pass to Gunnison, both aproaches to Golden Gate (Central City and Golden) Again for the most part unless we were slowed by traffic we made the summit at 40 mph. The grade out of Central City was the worst, I think about 8% so it was a pull. After reading a lot of posts last year I thought I would have to call a tow truck to go anywhere in the mountains. Needless to say I was very pleased with the Tahoe. Towing in third with the Tow Haul engaged you will have little problem. You WILL NOT be passing cars on the approach to passes but who cares. Going to the Black Hills, which I consider a flatland trip, the Tahoe towed at speed limit without ANY issues whatsoever. I also had the transmission cheked out by my dealer after the summer trips and the fluid was not damaged at all. With the proper sway set up and reasonable caution the 25 is not a problem and the extra room over the 21 is worth it all.


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

camptails said:


> We too have a 25RSS that was new last year. We tow with a Tahoe very similar to your Yukon. My concerns were the same as yours. After our first trip to Muller State Park. I was greatly suprised by the ability of the 5.3 with the low rear axle. Granted the trip out of Colorado Springs is not the worst pull in Colorado by far but we were able to pull all grades at speed limit with no problem. Later we pulled Monarch Pass to Gunnison, both aproaches to Golden Gate (Central City and Golden) Again for the most part unless we were slowed by traffic we made the summit at 40 mph. The grade out of Central City was the worst, I think about 8% so it was a pull. After reading a lot of posts last year I thought I would have to call a tow truck to go anywhere in the mountains. Needless to say I was very pleased with the Tahoe. Towing in third with the Tow Haul engaged you will have little problem. You WILL NOT be passing cars on the approach to passes but who cares. Going to the Black Hills, which I consider a flatland trip, the Tahoe towed at speed limit without ANY issues whatsoever. I also had the transmission cheked out by my dealer after the summer trips and the fluid was not damaged at all. With the proper sway set up and reasonable caution the 25 is not a problem and the extra room over the 21 is worth it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










THANKS, we appreciate the positive comments!!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

campmg said:


> After reading the thread title, I don't think its wise to sleep while your towing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new Outback. It appears most of your questions have been answered, so I won't say the same stuff again.

Let us know if you have any other questions...we're happy to help.


----------

